# 70D or 70-300L



## Caleb5995000 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi All, I have the venerable 40D. My longest lens is a 200 2.8L version 1. I sometimes shoot planes from a distance and often wish for more focal length and end up cropping fairly heavily. I've been considering the 70-300L for some time in order to get "closer" to my target. But now I'm thinking that the 70D with twice the megapixel count might allow me top crop more and therefore give me better IQ.

Which would be the better option: 

70D with twice as many pix on target,

OR

70-300L with greater focal length

Opinions? GO...


----------



## Random Orbits (Sep 10, 2013)

How about a 70D and an extender?


----------



## candyman (Sep 10, 2013)

You already have a very good lens (200 f/2.8)
The 70D shall bring more fun with higher mp (and being able to crop) and better IQ


+ 1 for the advice of Random Orbits


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 10, 2013)

Caleb5995000 said:


> My longest lens is a 200 2.8L version 1 [...] 70-300L with greater focal length



If it's about focal length, don't get the 70-300L - the last 100mm is not that much of a difference, and usually manufacturers seem to cheat a little on the end specs of zooms - so the resulting field of view might not as much tighter from your 200mm prime as you suspect, you probably should try the 70-300L in a shop and see for yourself.

Also the 40d->70d is a *real* upgrade for a change, it's 3 generations after all, so it'll be like stone age to space age for you


----------

